# שרשור מתנות לאבא



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo124.gifשרשור מתנות לאבא../images/Emo77.gif 
ממ החלטתי לפתוח שרשור למתנות לימי הולדת לאבות...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני חושבת שאין שרשור מושקע למתנות לאבא... אז לקחתי על עצמי את המשימה וריכזתי כל מה שמצאתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני אתחיל עם כל הקישורים והרעיונות ואח"כ אתם/ן מוזמנים לכתוב עוד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*רק בקשה קטנה של מוש- "לא לשרשר תגובות אלא רק רעיונות, כדי שיהיה איכותי ולא יהיה מעורבב עם שיחות של אנשים (כמו בשרשורים הקיימים בטאגליינס)"*


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo39.gifאז נתחיל עם הטאגליינס:  *הצעות של shirleyrozental*: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




משהו למשרד (מסגרת לתמונה משפחתית, לוח שעם..) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יומן שבועי / עסקי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נעלי בית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




פיג'מה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ארנק / פאוץ' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ספר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




חולצה / סוודר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אביזרי פלאפון (פאנל, תופסן, מעמד לפלא'...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אביזרי רכב (מתקן לכוס/פחית, כיוסיי הגה/מושב..) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אביזרי מחשב (מצלמת אינטרנט, מתקן לדפים, מיקרופון...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מסאג' או טיפול פינוק אחר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אפטרשייב ו/או מוצרי טיפוח אחרים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




דיסק / מוזיקה שהוא אוהב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מנוי לקאנטרי/לספרייה/ספריית וידאו/מכון כושר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מנוי לקולנוע לב: http://www.lev.co.il/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מנוי לסינמטק: http://www.cinema.co.il/MAIN.htm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מתנות העידן החדש: http://feng-shui.ath.cx/entry_page.php 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שוקולדים ויין טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מנוי למגזין גברים / טבע / רכב וכו'.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




רדיו-דיסק קטן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תיק לעבודה / טיולים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הזמנה למסעדה טובה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מכשיר/כרית לעיסוי ופינוק / טיפול ספא מפנק: http://www.spafinder.co.il/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ארוחת בוקר מפנקת למיטה/מגש פינוקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מצית עם חריטה ונרתיק לסיגריות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הזמנה לסרט/הצגה/מופע סטנד אפ וכ"ד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לנסוע למוזיאון המכוניות בתפן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לעשות טיול בכמה כלי רכב שונים: לנסוע בוטובוס לתחנת הרכבת, לקחת רכבת למשל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לחיפה, לנסוע ברכבל ולשוט בסירה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




להזמין לו נסיעת מבחן על אוטו יקר באמת. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לקנות לו תמונה של מכונית עתיקה ומיוחדת. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ערכת שיפצורים לאוטו: כיסוי הגה, כיסוי מושב (אולי כרית מסג' לגב?), ריחנית, צלון... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מתנה בסגנון אלה חייך: אלבום תמונות עם סיפורים וכיתובים יפים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אולי אחד מהאתרים האלה יעורר בך השראה? סיפור חיים: http://www.sipurhaim.co.il/ רשת חנויות לגבר: http://www.lagever.co.il/products.asp מונוגרמה: http://www.monograma.co.il/ דיגיטלמן: http://www.digitalman.co.il סופריזלי: http://www.surpriseli.com/ טיימונד: https://www.tymond.com/shop/main_page.asp קרייזי שופ: http://www.crazyshop.co.il/ מדריך מסעדות: http://www.rest.co.il/ מדריך מלונות: http://www.hotels.co.il/ מדריך ספא: http://www.spafinder.co.il/ מדריך מוזיאונים: http://www.ilmuseums.com/hebrew.asp טיולים: http://www.weekend.co.il/ קריסטלים: http://www.ima-adama.co.il/Crystals/Crystals.htm


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo39.gifרעיונות מתוך "שאלות נפוצות":  http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/ForumFAQAnswer.asp?id=588&QID=9708


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo39.gifרעיונות של גפן (gafnona) : 



*לאבא שאוהב לצפות במשחקי כדורגל ולפצח* אפשר לקחת שקית כמו של פיצוחים ולכתוב אליה פיצוח _______ (השם של מי שמביא תא המתנה) ובתוך השקית לשים או מלא מלא שוגי פיצוחים או מלא מלא סוכריות שהוא אוהב או במלא מלא סוגי דגנים שהוא אוהב (אם הוא אוהב בכלל) או במלא מלא סוגי שוקלדים שהוא אוהבת ואפשר גם לצרף עוגה מבצק סוכר של משחק כדורגל או של איש צופה בטלוויזיה ומפצח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*לאבא שאוהב שאנטי* אפשר כל מני שמני מסאג'ים וכל מני בשמים טובים אםר כל מני מכשירים שמרגיעים אפשר גם לאלה שמוכנים לבזבז הרבה כסף ספה שעושה מסאג' או מיטה חדשה אם שלט אפשר גם לצרף ברכה בסגנון שאנטי (לא לכתוב יותר מידי ולא לקשט יותר מידי אלה רגוע(


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

עוד רעיונות שלה: 



*לאבא שאוהב טיולים בחיק הטבע:* אפשר להביא לו מאין קופון לטיול באיזה פארק (מי שגר ליד יער החורשים כדאי להיות יש שם מלא מלא כלניות מראה מדהים( קופון לקניית נעלי ספורט קופון לקניית אופנים וכל מני כאלה כמובן שאת כל הדברים שיש בקופונים כבר קנויים והא פשוט צריך להביא אותם למי שקנה את המתנה אפשר גם לאלה שיש הרבה כסף כרטיס טיסה להולנד ליום יומיים ואפשר לטייל שם בפארקים (ממולץ פארקי אופנים ממש כייף בהם( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*לאבא שאוהב לנוח ולישון:|סדש| אפשר להדפיס לו אל מצעים אל מגבת אפשר לקנות לא כרית חשדה ולעשות אליה הדפס אפשר גם לקנות לו את הקפה של האיש הזה שאומר להתעורר להוסיף לזה גם כוס לקפה שמלאה בשוקולדים קטני אה כן לקפה לקלף את התבית ולכתוב תערור בן אדם יש לך היום יום הולדת *


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

ועוד רעיון אחרון שלה: 



*לאבא שעושה עבודות בבית:* אפשר לקנות לא כלי עבודה חדש שהוא צריך פליר, כתר,מקדחה,עט חפירה או לקנות לו משהו להרכבה (רציני) אפשר גם שוקולדים שהעטיפות שלהם צבעוניות ולכתוב כחול-לעקירת עצים צהוב-להכנת ארונות כתום-לפירוק מכשיר חשמלי ירוק-לבנית מחסן חום-להכנת ערוגה וכל מני כאלה וכן אפשר לצרף ברכה יפה ואפשר לכתוב בכותרת לאבא החמוד בעולם אם ידי זהב לצרף גם איזה בושם טוב או דאורדוראנט כדי שלא יסריח חחח...


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo39.gifרעיונות של להלהלה בללה : 





מתנה מקורית שקשורה לשוקולד לעשות לאבא "חפש את המטמון" כשבכל תחנה-יש מכתב +פרילינים..   אפשר לדוגמה להתחיל מהבית ללובי לגינה שליד הבית...   לאוטו   למטמון שימצא ב... <נכון!,צדקתם!> "מקס ברנר" סמכו עלי כל אב שאוהב מתיקה-לא יתנגד לאירוע כזה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מתנות שקשורות בבגדים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




עניבה מגניבה-אפשר להוסיף הקדשה-לדוג'-"האבא הכי בעולם..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




סט  חולצה+מכנסיים ( כי גברים לא מוצלחים כל-כך בהתאמות... ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אם אבא מבשל-סינר כזה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




חולצה/סווטשירט' ולהדפיס את הכיתוב הבא:    "אני בן 18-עם 32 שנות ניסיון" -(קורעעע  ,לא
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

רעיונות של הדרוש 13: 





מנוי לעיתון/מגזין שהוא יאהב! [אולי של בישול או אולי מנטה-בריאות. אממ אולי בלייזר.] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אפשר לעשות לכם ערב "אבא ובת" חח וללכת לסרט [כי אמרת שהוא אוהב סרטים]. או שאם אנחנו כבר בקטע של סרטים-תצלמי סרט של כל המשפחה עם ברכות לגיל 40! עוד רעיון זה ללכת ולראיין אנשים ברחוב שיגידו לו ברכה. [40 אנשים-כמספר גילו!] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לפנק אותו באיזה ארוחה טעימה שהוא יאהב. . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לקנות לו ספר מגניב. [לא דווקא ספר קריאה!]. יש כל מיני ספרים של תחביבים כמו למשל:"ספר המנגל הגדול" או ספר על גינון וצמחים. אולי ספר על עיסויים ומסג'ים-טיפים וכאלה.. או שאולי ספר על טיולים בארץ. [תלוי מה הוא יאהב-ממליצה לך לבקר בחנות ספרים!]


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

+../images/Emo39.gif


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

עוד רעיונות שלה: 





אממ..אולי תקני לו אפטרשייב [או איך שלא כותבים את זה חחח] :] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אולי משהו למשרד?! מעמד לדפים/עט עם הקדשה...משחק חמוד של מנהלים. אולי איזה ריפוד שעושה רטט בגב [יש את הדברים המגניבים האלה בחנויות לגבר ובהפי-טאי].


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo39.gifמתנה שאני עשיתי: 
בעיקרון עשיתי אותה לאמא אבל אפשר כמובן לעשות לאבא: ערכה אבא מס' 1: http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=74080389&FlagSybase=1


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo39.gifערכות מתנה לאבא: 
רובן מתוך "שאלות נפוצות"...אפשר להתאים אותן לאבא...


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo41.gifערכת חמשת החושים  *רעיון של SשקדS :* חמשת החושים לאבא: ריאה- תמונה של כולנו (הילדים+אבא ואמא) שכתווב עליה אוהבים אותך אבא או משו כזה, ומיסגרנו. ריח-נר. מישוש- מגבת שרקום סרטן (המזל שלו). שמיעה-דיסק של שירים מהסרטים. טעם-שוקלד בצורת לב. חוש שיש-אבן מזל של אהבה. *משאלות נפוצות:* http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/ForumFAQAnswer.asp?id=588&QID=13082


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo41.gif ערכת משהו משהו:  *נכתב על ידי m a n k o מתוך שאלות נפוצות:* משהו ריחני-סבונים,קטורת, בושם משהו נעים-שמן למסאג', נעלי בית כייפיות, חלוק רחצה, כפפות לקראת החורף, פיג'מה כייפית משהו מפנק-קרם גוף, שמן לגוף, קצף אמבטיה משהו חלומי-לוכד חלומות, ספר מפרש חלומות משהו למזל-אבן של המזל, אבן האהבה   משהו מתוק-שוקולד משהו מפתיע-ביצת הפתעה משהו שיזכיר לך אותי-כרית עם תמונה, מסגרת עם תמונה משהו לקרוא – מכתב,ברכה משהו שיאיר לך את הדרך- נר משהו לשמוע-דיסק עם שירים לאבא משהו חם – נעליים חמודותו/או גרביים עם כיתוב, צעיף. כובע צמר משהו לטעום – סוכריה על מקל משהו שימושי-כל דבר שהוא צריך כרגע (למשל ארנק?) משהו יומיומי-ספל משהו מעורר-שעון מעורר+קפה משהו מצחיק-ספר בדיחות, כרטיסים למופע סטדנאפ, מחברת שתכיני בעצמך עם בדיחות שונות ובדיחות פרטיות שלכן משהו לשעת צרה - אסימון/טלכרד/טוקמן משהו חכם - משחק חשיבה, ספר חידות משהו להעביר את הזמן - מונופול, פאזל, חוברת תשחצים, קלפים, טאקי משהו ישן – משהו שהיה שלו כשהיה קטן משהו ללבוש- תחתון,גרביים, כפפות, חולצה וכל פריט לבוש אחר משהו יעיל- פח


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo41.gifערכה לפי אותיות הא' ב' לאבא: 
אפשר לקנות מתנה לשם של האבא או ל "מזל טוב" "יומולדת שמח" וכו... *רעיונות למתנות בכל האותיות מתוך שאלות נפוצות:* http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/ForumFAQAnswer.asp?id=588&QID=13076


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo41.gifערכה מכף רגל עד ראש לאבא: 
|הגדש|מתוך שאלות נפוצות: http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/ForumFAQAnswer.asp?id=588&QID=16050


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo41.gifערכת הווה-עבר-עתיד לאבא:  *מתוך שאלות נפוצות:* http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/ForumFAQAnswer.asp?id=588&QID=13087


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo41.gifערכת קיץ לאבא:  http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/ForumFAQAnswer.asp?id=588&QID=16278


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo39.gifקופונים לאבא: 
נראה לי שהכל פה לאמא/חבר אבל אפשר להפוך את זה תמיד גם לאבא http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/ForumFAQAnswer.asp?id=588&QID=16042 http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/galleries.asp?id=588&galleryId=6563


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo39.gifעוד רעיונות:  http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=75696706 http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=75493952 http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=74392385 http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=71439193&FlagSybase=1


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

עוד:  http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=69938402&FlagSybase=1 http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=69297010&FlagSybase=1 http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=69095057 http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=68484708&FlagSybase=1


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

ו...עוד:  http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=66969543&FlagSybase=1 http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=65791539&FlagSybase=1 http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=65338038&FlagSybase=1 ואחרון: http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=64937589


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo39.gifמתנות עם חריטה: 





מצית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שעון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מסגרת של תמונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




עט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מחזיק מפתחות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




דיסקית


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo39.gifמתנות עם הדפסה/ריקמה: 





מגבת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




סדין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כרית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ציפה...ציפית.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




חולצה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בוקסר[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo39.gifמתנות עם תמונות: 





מצגת עם תמונות של המשפחה,שירים על אבא,איחולים מהמשפחה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




על אותו עיקרון סרט שבו מראים את המשפחה מברכת... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ואלבום עם תמונות שלו עם הילדים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ולוח שעם עם תמונות... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




סרט לאבא: http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=70417568&FlagSybase=1


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo39.gifברכות לאבא:  *הפינה של שירשיר* http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/articles/article.asp?forumId=588&a=31116&c=0&sc=0&ssc=0 עוד: http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=72790022&FlagSybase=1 http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=64566573 http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=50170144&FlagSybase=1 http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=44182073&FlagSybase=1 http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=43091044&FlagSybase=1


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo39.gifיום הפוך:  http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=69297010&FlagSybase=1


----------



## לילי123456 (16/4/06)

../images/Emo39.gifפווי סיימתי...../images/Emo178.gif../images/Emo13.gif 
עכשיו תורכם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני סיימתי...מקווה שלא שכחתי  לתת קרדיט לאף אחד... תודה לכל הבנות המקסימות שנתנו את כל הרעיונות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מקווה שזה יעזור למישהו.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לילי


----------



## שאלה שאלה (17/4/06)

כל הכבוד על היוזמה והשקעה../images/Emo13.gif../images/Emo24.gif 
קראתי אבל נכנסתי לקישורים אני אכנס בהזדמנות,ואם היו לי ריענות אני אוסיף


----------



## קוקי המתוקה (17/4/06)

כל הכבוד על ההשקעה הרבה../images/Emo70.gif ../images/Emo9.gif


----------



## m o s h 1 0 (17/4/06)

מקסיייייים, איזו השקעה!! 
ממש תודה לך! בקרוב תוכלו למצוא את השרשור המושקע הזה בטאגליינס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כל הכבוד ושוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ענקית!


----------



## שאלה שאלה (17/4/06)

ערכת תבלנים למטבח 
משהו שראתי בנחלאת בנמין ואני מתכוונת לישם,אולי זה יעזור לעוד בנות פה. קונים המון בקבוקים קטנים,אני בטוחה שזה לא צריך להיות יקר, הם שמים בתור מכסה מטבע אבל נראה לי שיותר יפה שהפקק יהיה שעם. בכל מקרה הריעון הוא להכניס בפנים כל מיני דברים כמו תריס מיובש,פלפל מיובש,תבלנים וכל מיני דברים שקושרים למטבח לוקחים את הבקבוקים קושרים בחוט חום כזה ועושים מוביל כזה של המון בקבוקים להם יצא יפה ואני חושבת שאפשר לישם שיצא אפילו יותר יפה,אני בטוחה שאבא שלי יאוהב את זה ובטח יש לחלקן אהבות שנורא יאהבו את זה,מקווה שהבנתם את הכוונה ואם לא אז תיגדו לי ואני אחפש תמונה או ינסה להסביר שוב.


----------



## להלהלה בללה (17/4/06)

../images/Emo39.gifצ'ק לאבא: 
לאבא*(לדוגמה)* שחוגג 50 שנה {רעיון שאני פיתחתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




} 1.מורידים את איחולן3 (תמיד שווה לראות את העידכונים שלהם...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).. ובתבניות המצויות בצד ,בוחרים בתבנית "שיק המזל"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. {*בכדי לראות תמונת דמה של השיק...*} אחר-כך,משנים פשוט את הנתונים ל: שלמו ל________(שם האב) /50/    50 מתנות מגניבות בלבד תאריך________(תאריך לידתו)    חתימה__________(שימכם+*** אפשר גם שם תואר נחמד-המקסים,החמוד,המתוק,המדליק,האוהב וכו'...) 2.ואז,מכינים/קונים/קונים+מכינים ,לאבא מתנות כגילו (במקרה הזה ,50). זה אולי נשמע מסובך וקשה,אבל מתנה יכולה להיות לא רק בושם ואפטרשייב,אלא גם כרטיס ברכה מעוצב ,וגם המון דברים מרשת חנויות "הכל בדולר"/"הכל בשני שקל"/"הכל בשקל" אפשר לקחת רעיונות למתנות מכל השירשור
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- שירוש.


----------



## להלהלה בללה (17/4/06)

וואי-../images/Emo51.gif רבה לך../images/Emo70.gif 
אחלה שירשור
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,ישר כוח


----------



## לילי123456 (17/4/06)

תודה בנות../images/Emo13.gif מקפיצה... 
עבדתי על זה קשה חבל שאף אחד לא יראה את זה


----------



## ShirShir (17/4/06)

אני כבר נועצת../images/Emo70.gif


----------



## ShirShir (17/4/06)

רק מילה קצרה כתגובה... 
תודה רבה ללילי על היוזמה וההשקעה הרבה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כל הכבוד


----------



## SשקדS (17/4/06)

מממש ממש יפה! קבלי ח"ח


----------



## nam a (17/4/06)

וואו שירשור מושלם! 





 רבה לך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 באמת בקרוב יש לאבא יומולדת אז אני אדע מה לעשות!


----------



## לילי123456 (18/4/06)

איזה כיף לראות תגובות כאלה../images/Emo13.gif 
תודה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שמחה שזה יהיה בטאגליינס
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תודה לכל מי שהוסיפה


----------

